# Twisted Messes wicking



## theyettie (14/2/16)

Hey guys

To any one who uses a twisted messes or similar dripper. How do you wick it without spitback? I have no issues with my Lush, works like a charm, but for some reason I struggle with wicking this damn thing. I've tried every wicking technique I know without success. I've rebuilt the thing 4 times today (different ID's and different gauges kanthal) hoping that that might work... (wishful thinking I suppose...)

Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## theyettie (14/2/16)

Side note for those who are not familiar with it: The post holes are quite high above the juice wells, so I've tried building high up (level with the holes with long cotton ears touching the bottom of the well. No dice. Tried building as low as possible too, still spits at me.


----------



## zadiac (14/2/16)

Over saturation, too loose wick and not the right wattage can cause spitback. Wick should be nic and snug in the coil. Don't saturate too much. Don't use too high wattage on certain coils.
What coil do you have in there? Complete description of coil, inner diameter, spaced or compressed. Clapton or plain?
What gauge is your coil? If clapton, then what gauges wire was used in making them?
Do you use a mech mod or wattage controlled?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

theyettie said:


> Hey guys
> 
> To any one who uses a twisted messes or similar dripper. How do you wick it without spitback? I have no issues with my Lush, works like a charm, but for some reason I struggle with wicking this damn thing. I've tried every wicking technique I know without success. I've rebuilt the thing 4 times today (different ID's and different gauges kanthal) hoping that that might work... (wishful thinking I suppose...)
> 
> Any feedback would be much appreciated.


I had the same issue, just gave up and got a Velocity  - I just left the TM in my cupboard now and its collecting quite a bit of dust.

But then again I'm very impatient and was like meh I can't deal...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (14/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Over saturation, too loose wick and not the right wattage can cause spitback. Wick should be nic and snug in the coil. Don't saturate too much. Don't use too high wattage on certain coils.
> What coil do you have in there? Complete description of coil, inner diameter, spaced or compressed. Clapton or plain?
> What gauge is your coil? If clapton, then what gauges wire was used in making them?
> Do you use a mech mod or wattage controlled?



Sjo, thanks for the crazy fast reply!!

Here we go:
26 gauge kanthal dual coil setup(0.35ohm; 2.4mm ID; compressed)
Firing it with a Joyetech Cuboid @ 83W
I've "thick wicked" it by saturating thick strands of cotton, so more snug I can't get it...

Do you reckon I'm firing it too high?


----------



## theyettie (14/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> I had the same issue, just gave up and got a Velocity  - I just left the TM in my cupboard now and its collecting quite a bit of dust.
> 
> But then again I'm very impatient and was like meh I can't deal...



Haha, well done. It would suck if I had to park it so soon, got it last week Thursday...


----------



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

theyettie said:


> Haha, well done. It would suck if I had to park it so soon, got it last week Thursday...


Dude, I used mine for the record time of 4 hours and parked it. But hey if you come right, please post here what you did to get it working properly. I'm watching this thread closely . So thanks for the awesome question btw.


----------



## theyettie (14/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Dude, I used mine for the record time of 4 hours and parked it. But hey if you come right, please post here what you did to get it working properly. I'm watching this thread closely . So thanks for the awesome question btw.



My pleasure (well not really ) Hopefully with the help of @zadiac and other clever guys we'll figure it out. If not I'll build every build known to man until it works!!!


----------



## zadiac (14/2/16)

theyettie said:


> Sjo, thanks for the crazy fast reply!!
> 
> Here we go:
> 26 gauge kanthal dual coil setup(0.35ohm; 2.4mm ID; compressed)
> ...



Sounds almost like you have the wick too tight in there. Snug, not tight. Also, drop your wattage a little. Start at 40 watts and then gradually go up until you get your sweet spot without spitback. Do you like hot, warm or cool vapour?


----------



## stevie g (14/2/16)

Make a spaced coil.


----------



## zadiac (14/2/16)

Sprint said:


> Make a spaced coil.



Making a spaced coil doesn't always fix spitback. I've seen spaced coils that spit like crazy. There are several factors that contribute to spitting. In this case, I suspect the wattage may be a little hight for the build and his wick seems to be too tight in there as well.
I could be wrong tho...


----------



## theyettie (14/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Making a spaced coil doesn't always fix spitback. I've seen spaced coils that spit like crazy. There are several factors that contribute to spitting. In this case, I suspect the wattage may be a little hight for the build and his wick seems to be too tight in there as well.
> I could be wrong tho...



That's the thing, I've wicked it gently, I've Scottish rolled it, I've wicked it with fiber freaks, etc etc. I like a hot vape, so that's why I bump the wattage. I've dropped the wattage, fixes the spitback but then I get mediocre taste and cloud... I'm gonna try spacing. Thanks gentlemen!!!! I really do appreciate ALL the feedback! When I get something that hits the spot for me I'll post. Especially for you @NewOobY


----------



## Veez (14/2/16)

ever since I got my twisted messes I have only ever used quad twisted kanthal and cotton bacon. build is more or less in line with post holes, cotton bacon touching deck.
I did sort of Scottish roll the cotton bacon but that's about it. no spitback even with the widest bore tip.


----------



## theyettie (15/2/16)

Veez said:


> ever since I got my twisted messes I have only ever used quad twisted kanthal and cotton bacon. build is more or less in line with post holes, cotton bacon touching deck.
> I did sort of Scottish roll the cotton bacon but that's about it. no spitback even with the widest bore tip.
> View attachment 45862



Thanks for that. Please give me all the specifics of that build if you'd be so kind.

Last night, out of pure desperation (due to the fact that I've sat with the TM for more than 3hours) I just bent my twisted kanthal horizontals vertically, got them ramping up simultaneously and wicked it. It's probably the ugliest vertical coils in the world, but so far I haven't had spitback issues. Maybe that's why they call it twisted messes... 

I want to duplicate your setup, give it a few drips and then do proper verticals and compare the 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (15/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Dude, I used mine for the record time of 4 hours and parked it. But hey if you come right, please post here what you did to get it working properly. I'm watching this thread closely . So thanks for the awesome question btw.



If you do not come right @Rob Fisher has a nearby gorge looking for another tank to add to the collection.


----------



## NewOobY (15/2/16)

Neal said:


> If you do not come right @Rob Fisher has a nearby gorge looking for another tank to add to the collection.


hehehehehehe, doesn't he already have one or two the full sized and the mini.


----------



## theyettie (15/2/16)

Neal said:


> If you do not come right @Rob Fisher has a nearby gorge looking for another tank to add to the collection.



I'll give it one more go tonight. I think I'm gonna order a Velocity today from @Sir Vape , as I'm not very hopeful about tonight. I'd love to pif this thing, but I'm scared I'm gonna discourage the person that gets it from dripping.


----------



## Veez (15/2/16)

theyettie said:


> Thanks for that. Please give me all the specifics of that build if you'd be so kind.
> 
> Last night, out of pure desperation (due to the fact that I've sat with the TM for more than 3hours) I just bent my twisted kanthal horizontals vertically, got them ramping up simultaneously and wicked it. It's probably the ugliest vertical coils in the world, but so far I haven't had spitback issues. Maybe that's why they call it twisted messes...
> 
> I want to duplicate your setup, give it a few drips and then do proper verticals and compare the 2.



hi

WOTOFO comp wire 0.32mm 28 guage, quad twisted kanthal. 8/9 wraps 3.5mm id dual comes in about 0.3 ohms.
I stretched the cotton bacon V2 out a bit and did a swiss roll, legs of cotton touching deck.

using MMM budget banana 6mg currently, flavour is almost on par with plume veil. chucks clouds, no spitback.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## theyettie (16/2/16)

Another question if I may.

Tobeco or Eycotech clone for the Velocity?


----------



## Waine (16/2/16)

I just picked up the Twisted Messes "Compvape Double Vision" from Sir Vape. It is drying from the machine oil wash that I always do with new attys. I have yet to use it. @theyetti, which one have you got? The black and gold Twisted messes or the one I got? I will try to remember to return to this thread and give some feedback about spitting issues.


----------



## theyettie (16/2/16)

Waine said:


> I just picked up the Twisted Messes "Compvape Double Vision" from Sir Vape. It is drying from the machine oil wash that I always do with new attys. I have yet to use it. @theyetti, which one have you got? The black and gold Twisted messes or the one I got? I will try to remember to return to this thread and give some feedback about spitting issues.



I've got the black and gold TM (also from Sir Vape). That would be great, I've since parked it, will try again over the weekend to get it right, I'm gatvol for it now.


----------



## Waine (16/2/16)

Hi there. I washed the Twisted Messes, let it dry, assembled it using the 30 gauge premade 8 wind coils provided in the box. I cottoned up, juiced up and at 0.22 Ohms....fired up.....It spattered everywhere without the cap on. Then with the thinner drip tip, I puffed away in amazement. ... Thick clouds on the Macaroon juice. And no spit or splatter problems. ..

Edit. ..

The RDA is a beaut. Seriously. I am super impressed. I had so many other ones in mind, but I am not sorry I settled on this. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (17/2/16)

Waine said:


> Hi there. I washed the Twisted Messes, let it dry, assembled it using the 30 gauge premade 8 wind coils provided in the box. I cottoned up, juiced up and at 0.22 Ohms....fired up.....It spattered everywhere without the cap on. Then with the thinner drip tip, I puffed away in amazement. ... Thick clouds on the Macaroon juice. And no spit or splatter problems. ..
> 
> Edit. ..
> 
> ...



Hey man.

Thanks for the tip! (no pun intended)

I said I was going to park it until the weekend, but I didn't... I tried again last night and got something that actually works!! Instead of going bigger and bigger with the ID's and twistier and twistier with the Kanthal I tried the other side of the spectrum. I did a 24 gauge; 2.4mm ID; 12wraps dual setup (ohm meter reads it at 0.44ohm and the Cuboid at 0.42ohm) and wicked it with organic cotton (currently firing it at 64W). No spitting, very good flavour and cloud. I put the smaller drip tip on just now and it runs just as good. So keep this build in your arsenal if you like, it works!!

@NewOobY maybe give this a go if you feel like giving the TM another chance??

My velocity on the way as well, can't wait...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (17/2/16)

theyettie said:


> Hey man.
> 
> Thanks for the tip! (no pun intended)
> 
> ...


Cool. The Velocity is wicked. I have the clone. My next buy is the Kennedy 22 Comp. 

I would love the Authentic 510 Atty by 510 Distro, but the price is hectic. I suppose the price is relative to the quality. The 2 posts look so nice to build on. looks solid...just what I am looking for. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## theyettie (18/2/16)

Waine said:


> Cool. The Velocity is wicked. I have the clone. My next buy is the Kennedy 22 Comp.
> 
> I would love the Authentic 510 Atty by 510 Distro, but the price is hectic. I suppose the price is relative to the quality. The 2 posts look so nice to build on. looks solid...just what I am looking for.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



So the Velocity (Tobeco clone) came yesterday. Absolutely no contest!! It shaaits on both my Lush and TM! Loving it!!! That Authentic Looks decent as well.


----------



## Waine (18/2/16)

theyettie said:


> So the Velocity (Tobeco clone) came yesterday. Absolutely no contest!! It shaaits on both my Lush and TM! Loving it!!! That Authentic Looks decent as well.


@theyetti Awesome! I'M so happy for you. I'm convinced that the Velocity is a top seller RDA...My Twisted Messes Double Vision wasn't impressing me today. Even my Fishbone was out vaping the TM DV. The Velocity is great value for money, what do you say?


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian (7/3/16)

I actually have trouble with getting flavour, ive tried an array of coil builds and he one that gives the most flavour is the tricro coil but still flavour is quite bland. Using Lungbrewerys Reaper. any coil suggestions? i have 28 gauge kanthal and then some Alien claptons at 0.45ohm.


----------

